# multi-system organ failure



## Kathy615

Could someone help me out with the correct diagnosis code for this?  I couldn't find multi-system so, would I code each organ failure separately?  Thanks


----------



## mmelcam

I looked also and I couldn't find anything that would work. I would just list each one separately.


----------



## Joe_coder07

can we try with 959.8


----------



## ringalls

Multiple organ dysfunction syndrome (MODS), previously known as multiple organ failure (MOF), is altered organ function in an acutely ill patient requiring medical intervention to achieve homeostasis. The use of "multiple organ failure" should be avoided since that term was based upon physiologic parameters to determine whether or not a particular organ was failing. (Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

This is usually occurs when the patient has sepsis
ICD9 code 995.92 this will the secondary code.

Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## ummersheriff

959.8 is a wrong code


----------



## sujata.01711@gmail.com

*Multiple  organ failure code is 995.92*



Multiple organ failure we are coding with 995.92, but is 038.9
also need to code with this ?


----------



## mitchellde

You cannot assume multi organ failure is sepsis.  Sepsis would need to be documented by the provider.  And yes 995.92 needs the organism listed first and if not documented use the 038.9.  I have known pAtients to have been documented with multi organ failure and did not have sepsis.  You need the provider to document the condition more completely.


----------



## sujata.01711@gmail.com

*Thank you..*

Thank you Debra .... It will help us a lot . We will ask for clarification from provider.


----------

